
Maybe don’t keep your Apple Card in a leather wallet, Apple warns - benryon
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/08/maybe-dont-keep-your-apple-card-in-a-leather-wallet-apple-warns/
======
one2zero
Why does it seem like that anything Apple manufactures, while beautiful, is
easily broken/damaged?

~~~
kirubakaran
They've been the poster child for "Form Over Function" since the Apple //c.

------
sarcasmatwork
What is the point of having an apple card? When your credit card, debit card
can do the same thing AND be in a leather wallet and you can hold it however
you like. What rates are they going to charge you for using this?

